# Pinfish Trap Location???



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Where is the best place to put your traps? I read the thread about bait, and am ready in that aspect, but what are the best enviroment to put them? Lighted docks/piers. Grass beds? 1 ft at low tide or deeper.

I know that during the different months it may change but, Spring?, what's the best?


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

I put mine where I think no one will find it and steel it. I try to get it in close to docks and pilings and it seems to work for me. 5-8 feet of water is what i look for. Hope this helps.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Scott beware of trap stealers there are some low life scum on the waterthat look for floating bouys with traps under them . anywhere public is not a good place. give me a shout cause latley the traps we have been putting out have been packed tight.

TIM


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I was blown away to have my whole trap stolen, not just the catch, when I just left it out from about 8 PM to 8 AM What the F?


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

> *recess (4/6/2009)*Scott beware of trap stealers there are some low life scum on the waterthat look for floating bouys with traps under them . anywhere public is not a good place. give me a shout cause latley the traps we have been putting out have been packed tight.
> 
> 
> 
> TIM




use gps and visual triangulation. no marker, just make sure it's deep enough to not be a hazard.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Unfortunatly I understand the theft thing. :banghead My thoughts on theft are for a different thread though.

I was looking for insight on the conditions Pinfish are most concentrated. Docks, Lighted docks/piers, grass flats, lighted glass flats. How deep? etc...I'm not looking for specific locations just specific conditions.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

I put my pinfish trap off my dock in about 4 to 6 feet of water. I only have one light about halfway out the 135' dock, so don't know if it makes any difference. I use one fish head as bait.

From about now through summer, it will fill up over night.



We don't have any problems with thieves, thanks to Buster, The Wonder Dog. If you are close to Bayou Chico, call me and set your traps off my dock. Call first, Old Buster bites.



Tom 572 1225


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Wherever you put it, dont expect the atracting bait to last long. The little suckers too small to get trapped will strip it of bait rather quickly. Also, I just discovered annother of nature's little suprises. I had over two dozen little guys trapped and waiting for rain to pass to try to get out and was keeping them fed with fresh bait as needed. A big ole crab got into my trap and killed and mulitaded ALL but one of them.............................DAMMIT MAN!!!


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

We don't have any problems with thieves, thanks to Buster, The Wonder Dog. If you are close to Bayou Chico, call me and set your traps off my dock. Call first, Old Buster bites.

Tom 572 1225[/quote]

Thanks for the offer!!! If I don't figure something out I may be PM'ing you and buying steak for ole Buster!!!!


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

i have 4 around the three mile bridge and they havent been stolen yet but have been checked and emptied a few times i guess it all depends where you puy in is to where you want them located


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

any grassy shoreline, i do well with old cigar minnows(refreezes) in bayou Texar....I catch most of my bait in the daytime. I wouldnt expect as many baits if i baited and set the trap in the dark, the more daylight hours the better


----------

